# Lions cannabis seeds Lowryder/BlueBerry



## Max3 (Feb 13, 2007)

Has anyone in the U.S. ever ordered from   http://www.hanf.ws/onlineshop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30    ??   

 the website is from austria and its called Lion cannabis seeds?

I was planning to get Lowryder/blueberry and lowryder/viking 90.  I will show a journal too. (if that websight is legit)


                                                     Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sorry man but i have never heard of that seedbank before. Might wanna try a seedbank that members have gotten seeds from with no problems. *


----------



## Capt. Trips (Feb 13, 2007)

hey max3, i would try seedboutique. i've seen a lot of people here like them and i've placed 2 orders with them with no problem.  i sent cash for both. the first took about a week there and a week back and the second took about ten days total, but i live on the eastern side of the u.s. i would say try them. i'll probably order from them from now on.


----------



## RedandWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know anyone who has used Lions before.

Reeferman is a pleasure to deal with......


----------



## Max3 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have ordered from Dr. Chronic before, and i got my order pretty fast. i just really want the BlueberyX lowryder and the Nevilles haze X lowryder seeds.
http://www.hanf.ws/onlineshop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30 

 the only place that i know that has them is the Lions cannabis seeds websight.(it looks pretty Legit) I have seen 1 person talk about that websight on this forum but he didnt say that he bought from them before, other than that i dont know if they are legit, but one of my friends ordered some cannabis seeds from some website that I or noone has everheard of and he got them pretty fast.


                                                                         THanks


----------

